# Counter Strike 1.6 Gaming problem



## Exter13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

As I'm not an english native speaker, I apologize for the grammar mistakes that I could make within my message ^^

I've got a huge problem with my Counter Strike 1.6 game, hoping that someone could give me some tips or ideas to fix everything !

Here is my problem: I've been playing CS 1.6 for the past 5 years, I didn't use any cheats, I never changed my graphic config, and everything was working perfectly.

But 4 days ago, my game just crashed, without any Error Message. And since that whole first crash, the game is not running really well; here are the details of the problem:

- When I'm loging in a server, my game just crash: the image is blocked, I cant move my Mouse nor cant do any movement ... it is not a game bug or freeze: indeed, when the game is just freezing because of missing fps or bad internet connection, you have other players moving, and you can still move your Mouse or your avatar ... but in my case, everything is completely blocked.

- Same problem for the sound, once the game is blocked, the sound starts to freeze ... I only hear the last voice/music/sound that I heard before the crash, going on and on continually ...

The only way to stop everything from blocking is to force the game to close. the Esc button doesnt work during the game crash, alt+f4 is not working neither ... only solution for me, forcing with ctrl+alt+delete ...

Now, I've noticed something strange, and I think it's coming from it:

When I go to CS 1.6 Option Menu, Video --> Renderer, I have the choice between : openGL, D3D and Software mode.

- In openGL, the game is crashing when I enter a server and I choose a team // If it's not crashing at this time, it is crashing just 5 to 10sec after my arrival on the game.

- In D3D, game crashing when I enter the game, the choice of teams is working normally

- In Software mode, the game is NOT crashing ... but is impossible to play in this mode, low fps, poor graphics ...

I also tried to change my resolution, trying 800x600 to 1024 ... but nothing is changing in both cases.

Now, 2 other things that I find quite strange:

- Sometimes, after several tries changing the Renderer Mode in the Video Options, the game is NOT crashing ... which would mean that my openGL and D3D modes are unstables ... But to be more precise, the game is crashing 9 times on 10 tries ...

- I thought of a graphic config problem, but I tried to run more recent games, as Bioshock 2 or Mass Effect 2, and they are both running perfectly in High graphic Config ...

I tried everything to stop crashing :

- Uninstall and Re-Install Steam + CS
- Running Anti-Virus Full Scans
- Running adwares and Spywares
- Running CHKDSK Windows Scanner
- Updating my Graphic and Sound cards drivers

Everything is fine, but the game is still crashing ...
It worked perfectly for the past 5 years, even last week ... but since the last 4 days, impossible for me to play because of this crashing issue ...

So if you have any ideas, I'm listening =D

My details:

Laptop ASUS N50V Series (only 9 months old)
NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT
Windows Vista SP2

Thanks everyone


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF* :wave:
The first thing i recommend you do is a full reinstall of the game to rule out corrupt files.
Download and install Revo from my signature and use that to uninstall CS 1.6 first.


----------



## Exter13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok it's done, I used your program, then I Rebooted my Laptop, next step ?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok now install the game again using Steam, or the disk (if you have it).


----------



## Exter13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok so first I did a complete Laptop Recovery, my laptop is now as clean as the whole 1st day I used it.

I do not touch anything concerning drivers, config ...

I just installed Steam, Downloaded CS through my steam account.

But still crash ... I'm lost ...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you tell me the temperatures using PC wizard 2010 and post them using this method;

Start menu
type "*snipping tool*"
highlight area and save.
Upload it here in advanced options.


----------



## Exter13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Np, I'll do that tonight because I'm at work right now =)

But I noticed something really strange, and that could be quite helpful.
As new games like WoW, Aion, Bioshock 2 or Mass Effect 2 were running properly withou any crash or bug, I thought that the problem was not coming from my graphic card.

I also did a complete recovery of my system yesterday night, but playing 1.6 online seems to be freezing and crashing again and again ...

Here is what I noticed :
I tried to play CZ in order to check if the graphics config were the real problem. It appears that playing online on CZ works PERFECTLY FINE ... ! I rebooted CZ 4 times in order to be sure that I was not just lucky ... but it appears that playing CZ online is not crashing 

Also, I tried to run an offline game on 1.6, and again ... it is NOT CRASHING ...

So the problem would be coming from 1.6 only, and not my graphic card or any driver ... 
But I'll do as you say McNinja, I'll be in touch tonight with the results =)

But if anyone knows about this new notificition, feel free to help =D


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try running steam as administrator and change the security settings for the steam folder

Find Steam.exe
right click 
properties
compatibility (tab)
run as administrator

find the folder for steam
right click 
properties
security (tab)
edit (button)
allow full control for all users.


----------



## Exter13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to make the changes you gave me, but I had to do a full new recovery of my laptop, so I will check those changes tonight again.

For those who were asking for the temperature:
CPU p1: 63C
CPU p2: 64C

When running the game, the temperature is going up to 72 but not more, which is quite normal, I think ^^

Here is what I noticed yesterday night:

1/ Right after the recovery, I downloaded Steam on the official website, and once logged in on my account, I dl and installed CS1.6 and CS:CZ as I dont have the CDs at home.

2/ I first tried to run 1.6 in Windowed format, it appears that I played for about 5/6 minutes on a random ONLINE server, and the game did not crashed... lady luck or reel solution ? I dont know yet

2/ Then I ran the game in Full Screen format, 10sec after my arrival on a server, I crashed... same symptoms as usual

Important to say that after I installed the game, I touched nothing on the Video Options or Windows Options and graphics. For those 2 tries, I was running in openGL, 600x400 and 16bit colours.

3/ Then I tried to put my desktop in the same resolution I use in 1.6; my desktop is usually in 1280x800, and I normally run the game in 600x400

4/ Then I tried both OFFLINE game in 1.6 and ONLINE game in CZ, with the same video configs... it appears that I do not crash

So I assume that my problem is coming from 1.6 itself, maybe something in the deep Options or stuff ... honestly I do not know anything about computing ^ ^

Finally, I ran the NVIDIA Scan for checking the possible updates of drivers and pilots ... For the mother-card, nothing to update, but for my graphic card, NVIDIA is proposing this one: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/notebook_winvista_win7_195.62_whql_uk.html 

Before installing it, if you have any comments on it, I m listening ^^


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

Nah nah! Here is the easy fix, I got a similiar problem to this on my Vista.

Run CS under XP SP2 compatibility.
Go in the game and choose OpenGL render.
Voila, ENJOY YOUR GAME!


----------



## arianit (Mar 1, 2011)

Zox said:


> Nah nah! Here is the easy fix, I got a similiar problem to this on my Vista.
> 
> Run CS under XP SP2 compatibility.
> Go in the game and choose OpenGL render.
> Voila, ENJOY YOUR GAME!


hi,
i dont know how to do that ? can u pleas explain it step by step what i should click ? 

thx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See here for instructions: Using Windows 7 or Vista Compatibility Mode


----------

